# Always Check Before You Leave The Store



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I picked up the below fuel filter yesterday at one of those mom & pop auto parts store near my house. I didn't think to look inside the box until I was going to install it this morning, and when I opened the box I found that the filter was dirty and smelled like gasoline (no kidding). I didn't bother going back to argue with them over 80 Pesos, I just went to a hardware store at the local mall, where they keep their filters locked in a glass display case. Lesson of this story, always check inside box before you leave the store.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

There was another thread here a while ago about washers for taps. The same thing was happening, all opened faucets had used washer cartridges in them, it took a sealed faucet set to get one with a new cartridge.

Good advice anywhere, especially here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Stores have many damaged products*



Maxx62 said:


> I picked up the below fuel filter yesterday at one of those mom & pop auto parts store near my house. I didn't think to look inside the box until I was going to install it this morning, and when I opened the box I found that the filter was dirty and smelled like gasoline (no kidding). I didn't bother going back to argue with them over 80 Pesos, I just went to a hardware store at the local mall, where they keep their filters locked in a glass display case. Lesson of this story, always check inside box before you leave the store.
> 
> View attachment 33017


Many of the items you find in the stores are damaged or returned, they try to sell those off first, even if this means hiding the rest of the stock and claiming it's the last item for sale. 

Florescent light bulb assemblies are the worst if it blinks once, don't take it! Grocery stores, buying such thing as long life milk/chocolate milk in cases, open it up, you could find a few milk cartons already drank. Meat..... have you noticed if you buy meat in larger quantities before it's cut and they measure it, print the price sticker, I wonder sometimes if it comes back cut with weighing the same? Does anyone allow this to happen? 2 liter soda bottles, some look like someone had opened it up and drank a swig, I noticed this once on the Mug root beer and 7 Up bottles sure enough they were the last bottles on the shelf and this was a major chained grocery store.

Damaged cans cleverly set up front and you don't notice until you get home and realized that you just bought several damaged and possibly compromised cans. Seasonings, most have already been opened up (small bottles).


----------

